# Hypnotherapy



## Adem (Jul 27, 2008)

Whats up people

My DP was marijuana induced, ive had DP for about 4 months now and I wanna try something because its not going away. I have been taking some vitamins and thats about it. Omega 3's pills, Calcium 500mg and Magnesium 250 mg for anxiety and B-Complex vitamins as well, vitamins reduced my anxiety/depression somewhat (i cant really tell was it time or the vitamins) but DP is still there. I want to give hypnotherapy a shot, ive had a consultation with a hypnotherapist and she said to give it a try. It will cost me $1100 for ten sessions. I dont know should I go with it , I don't know if it will help at all. Did anyone here try hypnotherapy?? It's a lot of money and I dont know is this lady trying to make money off me or could this really help??

Any advice?


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow that?s cool.

I know people have tried it.
I can't remember if it helped.

Why not make about more than dp?
That way you won't lose.
See if she can dig up some past lives or get you too speak in a language that you don't know.
I would love to do it.

Good luck


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats a lot of money, i dont know if thats a common price? you can ask other hypnotherepist what they charge.
I dont have tried it, but in the book ''feeling unreal'' they say it may be worth trying. I hope that someone who have tried it can tell if it works a bit.


----------



## Adem (Jul 27, 2008)

yeah thats why im debating because it is a lot of money so i would hope to get something out of it


----------



## WHISPER (Apr 28, 2008)

hey !

I would like to try it too.

Here in Portugal, use to be 80?/ session.
I think It's a lot of money and I'm afraid it doesn't help me or make my dp worse...

but I think it's a good try .. I read about it

Please tell us about results, ok?

Thank You


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

WHISPER said:


> hey !
> 
> I would like to try it too.
> 
> ...


Ya if you do it tell us about it


----------



## Adem (Jul 27, 2008)

if i do it ill let you guys know how it went


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

And did you decide to try it? After seeing a episode of house about hypno   im just interested. Hope to hear something! (i see that you not have been in a while on this site i send you a pm also)


----------

